# Fedora im XP-Netzwerk



## pongmaster (18. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,
im Moment bin ich in einem besondereen Netzwerk.
Server mit XP...da krieg ich eigentlich das Kotz**...und nun muss ich selber über dieses XP-Netzwerk ins Internet. Dank W-Lan aber immerhin mit meinem eigenen Laptop. Nun mein Problem. Ich habe WIn 2000 Prof und Fedora Core 2. Windows läuft ohne Probleme, Fedora krieg ich aber hier einfach nicht zum laufen...ich kann nicht surfen...

gibt's da irgendwelche Tools oder so, mit denen man Fedora auch unter diesem XP-netzwerk zum im Internet surfen laufen bekommen kann? Oder habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps!? Wie sieht's eigentlich mit anderen Distributionen in einem XP-Netwerk mit extrem vielen Sicherheitseinstellungen aus?


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2004)

Also ich kenne Fendora absolut nicht, aber das ist wohl egal, denn wenn du nur ins Internet willst brauchst du doch eh nur reines TCP/IP und das ist OS-unabhänging.
Also normalterweise unter Linux einfach in /etc/network/interfaces deine Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren mit IP, Netmask und Gateway, ggf. noch in /etc/resolv.conf den gewünschten DNS-Server eintragen und gut ist.
Dann sollte natürlich die Firewall das noch zulassen, aber das ist ja klar 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

